# canadian football playbook



## DP004 (Mar 9, 2005)

My 15 yr old is linebacker in the city league.
Beside having to feed him eight times a day, I need to help him understand offensive and the related defensive plays.
I can't find anything decent either on books or in internet.
Does anybody have any idea that could help me?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

i would first suggest a review of the rules of cdn. vs. other north american football


i would then suggest you contact his coach, but if that's a problem i am sure the local university team(s) would have coaches that could help him out

they usually get over looked when people think of football and are great resources

also a really great way to see football up close

also, watch CFL football on television


----------



## DP004 (Mar 9, 2005)

I was not thinking of the University. It's an excellent idea.

Thank you MS


----------

